# Nets For Boating



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of net does everyone like when fishing out of a boat?

I like a big net.

Two nets are the best, gotta have a spare.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I knew a guy that had one that size in college. Always seemd to be able to bring women home on a Friday night.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I knew a guy that had one that size in college. Always seemd to be able to bring women home on a Friday night.


Dangit, I knew I should have gone to college.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Wachter Magnum Boat.

Opt for the tangle-free ghost net bag.

http://www.wachternets.com/


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was fishing the columbia river years back, I landed into a 48 pound king salmon. My friends uncle had a net that size and when I showed everyone the picture of it, all they said was sure it is a 48 pounder.......(look at the ratio of the net to the fish)....until I showed them the pic of me trying to hold it up to my chin and the fish hanging below my knee caps, then they relized how big of a net it was....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I knew a guy that had one that size in college. Always seemd to be able to bring women home on a Friday night.


Well, times have changed. Women are using nets too.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > I knew a guy that had one that size in college. Always seemd to be able to bring women home on a Friday night.
> ...


It never worked- but I told them I'd come in without a fight-
dam women where the first to catch and release- in my case it was 
gaff and toss


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Everythings bigger in TEX.... ALASKA!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Every wooden net I touch gets broken right away so I use the aluminum Ranger Extend-a-net with the Brodin ghost style rubber bag. If I epoxy and tape the screws going into the neck, it is the most durable net you can find. Plus it makes a great wading staff and I can buy 5 for the price of 1 rubber/wood "boat net".


----------

